# Immigration to Germany and Job opportunity



## abhish

I am a B.E(Bachelor of Engineering) graduate in Electronics and Communications, passed out from 2010 with an aggregate of 74%. I have 16 years of education.
Currently I am working as a Software Engineer(Embedded) in Robert Bosch and Engineering solutions, with a total experience of 2 years. 

I have plans to migrate to Germany. But I am not aware of the exact process of immigration,
1. what are the basic requirements to apply for permanent residence,
2. How is the job opportunity for embedded software engineer in Germany?

Thanks,
Abhish


----------



## ALKB

abhish said:


> I am a B.E(Bachelor of Engineering) graduate in Electronics and Communications, passed out from 2010 with an aggregate of 74%. I have 16 years of education.
> Currently I am working as a Software Engineer(Embedded) in Robert Bosch and Engineering solutions, with a total experience of 2 years.
> 
> I have plans to migrate to Germany. But I am not aware of the exact process of immigration,
> 1. what are the basic requirements to apply for permanent residence,
> 2. How is the job opportunity for embedded software engineer in Germany?
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhish


Since nobody has replied I'll ry to help at least a little bit.

1. Granting of permanent residence depends on the individual situation. As you'd have to be employer-sponsored and you don't have much work experience so far (salary plays into it), I think you'd probably be looking at around five years. Aside from an adequate work contract, You will have to have a clean criminal record and sufficient income to maintain yourself and your family (if any) without help from the state.

2. I have no clear concept of what an embedded software engineer is or does, so can't help on that account. In general, there is a shortage of engineers.


As you are already working for a German company, the logical first step woiuld be to approach HR and ask whether there is a possibility to apply for a transfer to Germany. This would be the easiest option.

Starting to learn German right now would also improve your chances and make life easier once in Germany. Don't expect people in shops or really anywhere else to be fluent in English.

You might also want to consider doing a Masters Degree, as mostly Bachelor Degrees from the subcontinent are seen as the equivalent of two years of university in Germany. (Some employers might care more than others.)


----------



## abhish

Thanks a lote for the reply  Got lots of usefull inputs from you.



ALKB said:


> Since nobody has replied I'll ry to help at least a little bit.
> 
> 1. Granting of permanent residence depends on the individual situation. As you'd have to be employer-sponsored and you don't have much work experience so far (salary plays into it), I think you'd probably be looking at around five years. Aside from an adequate work contract, You will have to have a clean criminal record and sufficient income to maintain yourself and your family (if any) without help from the state.
> 
> 2. I have no clear concept of what an embedded software engineer is or does, so can't help on that account. In general, there is a shortage of engineers.
> 
> 
> As you are already working for a German company, the logical first step woiuld be to approach HR and ask whether there is a possibility to apply for a transfer to Germany. This would be the easiest option.
> 
> Starting to learn German right now would also improve your chances and make life easier once in Germany. Don't expect people in shops or really anywhere else to be fluent in English.
> 
> You might also want to consider doing a Masters Degree, as mostly Bachelor Degrees from the subcontinent are seen as the equivalent of two years of university in Germany. (Some employers might care more than others.)


----------



## vin2win

Can anyone throw some inputs on the salary?


----------

